# Edge Glued Joint - Glue Melted w/ Branding Iron?



## keith204 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm working on making a branding iron, and I pulled out a cutoff glue-up of Walnut & Cherry to test the branding iron on. I would have used Titebond, but I'm not sure if it was I/II/III as I made this as a test piece several months ago.

Problem: When I branded across the glue joint, a gap appeared between the walnut & cherry. It's small, but large enough to put a utility knife blade into. I tested a few more times, and sure enough, a gap appears when branding across a joint.

Now, the easy solution is to avoid branding across 2 woods. But, I wouldn't have imagined this being a problem, so I'm curious if it's my branding technique or a problem with my joint. Perhaps I need to get the branding iron way hotter, so it doesn't have to sit on the wood as long.

Any ideas?


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Its the heat. A gent posted a table he made to hold his laptop on LJ a few days back. the exhaust blowing on the table top caused a slight gap. Brand on a single board.


----------

